# Victor Sinclair Vintage Select Churchill Cigar Review - Good $1.50 cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Pros: Good flavor, off of the truck and after being in the humi for a couple of weeks. Burns good, I haven't had one go out on me yet, and I've smo...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Vintage Select Churchill Cigar Review - Good $1.50 cigar


----------

